# Introducing SARMS1.COM... The #1 Sarms Source in the World...



## 24K (Jan 12, 2014)

I am proud to introduce SARMS1 to the Iron Magazine Forums.  Sarms1 is  know prevalently as the best of the best in the SARMS world today... You  CANNOT find any Sarms as pure and strong as the ones that are sold and  produced at sarms1... The logs and results are going up and there has  been a frenzy to buy as the results continue to show drastic changes in  everyone.  Not only is the quality of the highest degree but the  customer service, shipping speed, prices, promotions, etc. are  unmatched.  The shipping speed is beyond incredible and the customer  service treats you like family... You will not encounter a TOTAL  experience like you will with sarms1... Please visit SARMS1.COM - The best Selective androgen receptor modulators  for all of your SARMS needs... Featured on the site are MK2866  (Ostarine), S4, GW-501516 and LGD-4033.  Sarms1 SPECIALIZES in SARMS and  brings you nothing but the best of the best... 

I am the Head Rep for Sarms1... I can not only answer any questions that  you have about the company in any regard but I can will happily answer  all SARMS cycle and use related questions as well... I am renowned  throughout the internet as the King Of Sarms... My studies, knowledge  base, use and results speak for themselves... Feel free to pm me anytime  for any questions you may have... 

I am extremely proud to be able to announce the launch of SARMS1 on ironmagazineforums... Thank you!!


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 12, 2014)

Are you Dylan Gemelli? Avatar looks like it!


----------



## 24K (Jan 12, 2014)

g0hardorgohome said:


> Are you Dylan Gemelli? Avatar looks like it!



=)


----------



## gymrat827$ (Jan 14, 2014)

the LGD is some powerful stuff.  happy so far


----------



## RickRock. (Jan 14, 2014)

Dylan Gemelli huh, I hear you're pretty active on EF. You and Nathan Chase...


----------



## Militant (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice... Dylan and Sarms1 in here

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------

